
How Do You Create a Tech Startup as a Non-Technical Person - Yuval_Halevi
https://medium.com/swlh/how-do-you-create-a-tech-startup-as-a-non-technical-person-3f5dd0572230
======
cleansy
> A few hours later I found my self with 50+ data scientists experts sending
> me complete details on how exactly they will solve my problem, which
> tools/programming language and libraries they plan to us, How the algorithm
> needs to look like and much more valuable information.

So you did not compensate any of these people for their work at all, is that
right?

